# Sublimation Services



## g3sublimation (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone know of someone that provides affordable large format heat press services in California?

I had equipment go down on me this week and have not been able to find a replacement heat press. We do full sub jerseys and would require a minimum 40" x 48" press, but prefer a rotary heat press.

Also if you know someone that can do sublimation digital printing that would work as well since alot of times they know someone 

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We have both type press es in St. Louis and willing to help.
[email protected]


----------



## g3sublimation (Mar 12, 2013)

Email sent Dave


----------

